# Cats and Birds?



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

This is more cat related but thought I would ask here as well in case you bird keepers have found anything that works.

One of my cats just brought home a live bird 

Managed to save the baby bird and take it back to next door where the nest is but I was wondering what I can do to stop this hapening again?

I have 5 cats that go outdoors, all wear bell's on their collar but Lola is particular is a fantastic hunter.

Next door's garden is bird paradise and they have many young fledglings that are vunerable and just learning to fly.

I really don't want my cats killing them but don't know how to stop it.

I have found things like cat alert but they are expensive when I have so many to buy for so hoping someone has a cheap soluntion??

Is there anything my neighbour can do to prevent the cats going in her garden? She has a water pistol but it dosn't seem to deter them.


----------



## Lucia39 (May 31, 2010)

We have exactly the same problem. Back in February we homed a young tortie kitten - lovely little thing and as gentle as a lamb with us but she's turned out to be a demon in the garden.

We bought some catbibs from here How to Stop your Cat from Catching Birds!.

Had to buy the larger ones because the smaller ones didn't prevent her catching birds. So far the larger ones seem to work (with bells) but she can still get young fledglings that can't fly away. So, we've resorted to a harness and long leash during the day. Because she is so gentle she seems to accept this. She can wander around the garden (up to a point) but can't get at the birds. So until the youngsters have fledged she is only allowed unrestricted access to the garden at night (complete with bib and bells) and brought in just before dawn.

We're at our wits end and we're beginning to wish we'd never got her.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Bells works pretty well as long as it's a decent bell. Not one of these little aluminium bells with a slight tinkle. The birds have to hear the cat coming.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

Sadly it's getting worse 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/104728-cats-birds.html#post1618654


----------

